# Als 8 string neckthrough madness.



## pondman (Feb 12, 2013)

So i'm stood freezing my nuts off in the garage/workshop when I thinks why not tidy this shit-hole up to keep warm ... bad idea
I find a skid (an old scrap of timber used in pairs to support timber bundles so a fork lift can get underneath) . I remember throwing it on my truck at a builders merchant last year thinking it looked a bit weird 
I fire the thicknesser up and look in awe at what comes out the other side 





This is a bit that broke off .

I see a piece of MDF and before my eyes it morphs into this





Back soon .


----------



## pondman (Feb 12, 2013)

The worst way to build a guitar is off the cuff , so here I go with my first neck through.




It all happened very quickly and ended in tears very quickly.


----------



## pondman (Feb 12, 2013)

Smoked Tulip wood and Birds Eye Maple




Does anyone know what this is ?




Glued the lower Tulip wings on.




And then screwed everything up by rushing and planed the wrong end of the neck  Dimwit !!!


----------



## skeels (Feb 12, 2013)

I have no idea what any of that is... but I like it!


----------



## pondman (Feb 12, 2013)

Lol , neither have I .


----------



## pondman (Feb 12, 2013)

So I scrapped all that and sawed the neck for a bolt on... this has now turned into two 8 string builds.
Her we go again with some Pomelle Sapele


----------



## pondman (Feb 12, 2013)

So I hacked some birdseye maple on my circular saw for a finger board.




Which one should I use?


----------



## pondman (Feb 12, 2013)

This is the other neck that will now be a bolt on , both will be 27 inch scale.




Headstock for the neck through.




Back on track now , top wing for the neck through.


----------



## Robrecht (Feb 12, 2013)

I need a workshop and woodworking skills so things like this can happen in my life.


----------



## skeels (Feb 12, 2013)

Robrecht said:


> I need a workshop and woodworking skills so things like this can happen in my life.



You also need time.

And to freeze your nuts off...


----------



## Robrecht (Feb 13, 2013)

skeels said:


> You also need time.
> 
> And to freeze your nuts off...



Cancel my 4 o'clock. If anyone needs me, I'll be outside.


----------



## Necromagnon (Feb 13, 2013)

_Oil spread on a bright night_ - Salvador Dali

?

Nice build man. It will look awesome.


----------



## pondman (Feb 13, 2013)

Cheers !
Got a small electric heater and its snowing again today so no work but its nice and warm in the garage 
Pics to follow .


----------



## pondman (Feb 14, 2013)

Sorted all the problems now and decided to pull the Smoked Tulip back wings off and use Maple to keep this one clean looking.
I also changed the shape of the horns .


----------



## Necromagnon (Feb 14, 2013)

What?! No more pics of this hollow body?!


----------



## pondman (Feb 14, 2013)

Necromagnon said:


> What?! No more pics of this hollow body?!



?


----------



## Necromagnon (Feb 14, 2013)

Pics of the interior of the body, of the hollowing process. 
It seems no so deep from here.


----------



## pondman (Feb 14, 2013)

Ah ! its not a hollow body .


----------



## Necromagnon (Feb 14, 2013)

Really?

On this pictures, on the upper holes, we clearly see a cavity, and the shadows of the top?





You just chambered the top? That's a reason why I wanted more pics!


----------



## pondman (Feb 14, 2013)

Necromagnon said:


> Really?
> 
> On this pictures, on the upper holes, we clearly see a cavity, and the shadows of the top?
> 
> ...



Yeah I just hollowed the top for cosmetic reasons


----------



## Necromagnon (Feb 14, 2013)

Ok, I understand better now. It's funny, never seen this before I think. Looks great so far.


----------



## pondman (Feb 14, 2013)

Necromagnon said:


> Ok, I understand better now. It's funny, never seen this before I think. Looks great so far.



Cheers , It'll look just like a hollow body once I drop some black dye in those holes.


----------



## Robrecht (Feb 14, 2013)

It looks fantastic. Why did you change the design of the horns? For technical or aesthetical reasons?


----------



## pondman (Feb 14, 2013)

Robrecht said:


> It looks fantastic. Why did you change the design of the horns? For technical or aesthetical reasons?



Both really , I love Ibanez guitars and subconsciously seem to drift to that design in some way or other. I'm self employed and my work is sort of seasonal so I have some erratic spare time at this time of year and want to try and learn different guitar building skills by trial and error . So now I'm trying to get some original designs together , making a template is one thing but once the real thing comes together in three dimensions that's when it become glaringly obvious to alter things and that's what I love about guitar building.
There are some amazing builds on this site , I cant get enough


----------



## pondman (Feb 14, 2013)

This is the way the other 8 is going.


----------



## skeels (Feb 14, 2013)

That is bad agent! Loving this!


----------



## Suitable (Feb 14, 2013)

Im loving your "accidents" in spare time!!! When you glue the body together, do you but join or biscut n gule? Theyre coming up a treat!!!


----------



## BlackMastodon (Feb 14, 2013)

The 8 reminds me of the Wu Tang Clan 'W'  Looking good so far!


----------



## pondman (Feb 14, 2013)

Suitable said:


> Im loving your "accidents" in spare time!!! When you glue the body together, do you but join or biscut n gule? Theyre coming up a treat!!!


Cheers.
I always go for the butt  I'm impatient like that. Biscuits are for dunking in tea


----------



## Suitable (Feb 14, 2013)

pondman said:


> Cheers.
> I always go for the butt  I'm impatient like that. Biscuits are for dunking in tea



Hmmm... Each to their own I guess... 

Sweet Ill remember that for future builds.

Cheers and keep up the good work!


----------



## pondman (Feb 16, 2013)

I did a bit more on these tonight .








Clamp my bitch up.




I noticed a slight twist on this neck " BASTARDO" so I split it and put a piece of purple heart in the center and planed it flat again , I'll have a look at it in a few weeks and see if its any good 
So I made this back up neck blank.








Things aint going well




The arse end of the other 8'er.


----------



## pondman (Feb 16, 2013)

Got some Carvin actives off 7 Strings of Hate delivered today (cheers man, rapido service ) and routed the cavities.




And the back.








Hmm LED's , experiment time 




Not forgetting the other , just waiting for truss rods and frets now.


----------



## Robrecht (Feb 16, 2013)

These just keep getting better!  I love your nothing-to-lose, whoops-oh-well-three-piece-neck-it-is approach. Both guitars are starting to look _really_ good.


----------



## Necromagnon (Feb 16, 2013)

pondman said:


> Hmm LED's , experiment time


I'd like to see how you do this. I've plan to put luminous side dots of my 8 string and the soloist for my buddy, and after a talk with a friend (engineer in opto-electronics), we've come up that the best should be to use only 1 led (more powerfull) and optic fiber along fretboard. The advantage is that if the led dies, you don't need to remove the fretboard to change it.


----------



## Suitable (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Feb 20, 2013)

Those are looking good dude. That bolt on's body looks awesome.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Feb 20, 2013)

This thread is good...


----------



## Walterson (Feb 20, 2013)

Craftsmanshipp looks nice so far!  But serious, a Wenge body? Is it hollowed out? What weight are you aiming for?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Feb 20, 2013)

My eyes may be playing tricks on me but it appears to only be part wenge...


----------



## Walterson (Feb 20, 2013)

Konfyouzd said:


> My eyes may be playing tricks on me but it appears to only be part wenge...



Thats right, but it's a huge part....


----------



## Necromagnon (Feb 20, 2013)

Walterson said:


> But serious, a Wenge body? Is it hollowed out? What weight are you aiming for?


Walnut on the top won't help the balance. But viewing the body shape, it looks really small in fact, and a much lower volume of wood than a LP or Strat shape, so I think he will earn weight here...


----------



## Danukenator (Feb 20, 2013)

Those bodies, while out there in terms of the shape, remain really pleasing to the eye. It's not often there are crazy shapes that don't just look plain weird.

I was also lusting after some of the Roswell Rhodes recently, so that my be effecting my judgement.


----------



## pondman (Feb 21, 2013)

Necromagnon said:


> I'd like to see how you do this. I've plan to put luminous side dots of my 8 string and the soloist for my buddy, and after a talk with a friend (engineer in opto-electronics), we've come up that the best should be to use only 1 led (more powerfull) and optic fiber along fretboard. The advantage is that if the led dies, you don't need to remove the fretboard to change it.


I'm not sure what you mean but it sounds convincing  I've decided to try the LEDs on a 6 string , I dont want any problems with these as they are my first attempt at 8's



7 Strings of Hate said:


> Those are looking good dude. That bolt on's body looks awesome.


Thanks Chriss , I never got a reply from Carvin so I'll see if any SS members know how to wire the board.What size battery did you have on the Carvins ?



Walterson said:


> Craftsmanshipp looks nice so far!  But serious, a Wenge body? Is it hollowed out? What weight are you aiming for?


Cheers .Its not hollowed and weight is something that has never bothered me on any guitar . As long as its balanced (neck and body) I'm fine. In fact I probably prefer a bit of heft .



Necromagnon said:


> Walnut on the top won't help the balance. But viewing the body shape, it looks really small in fact, and a much lower volume of wood than a LP or Strat shape, so I think he will earn weight here...


I love the weight of a Les Paul and your spot on with size to weight .


----------



## pondman (Feb 21, 2013)

Back in full swing at work so progress is slow now. I decided to go with this neck that twisted but is ok now with the center piece.





Thinned a nice piece of Purple Heart for the f-board.




And decided to go for 2 truss-rods.





The shape of this needs a bit of honing.




Another boring clamp shot


----------



## Robrecht (Feb 21, 2013)

Twisting was that neck's way of telling you "I would look SO good with a center piece!".

Fretboard and headstock look awesome as well.


----------



## pondman (Feb 21, 2013)

Robrecht said:


> Twisting was that neck's way of telling you "I would look SO good with a center piece!".
> 
> Fretboard and headstock look awesome as well.


 , thats exactly what I thought when I saw how well it looked with the P-Heart.


----------



## Necromagnon (Feb 21, 2013)

pondman said:


> I'm not sure what you mean but it sounds convincing  I've decided to try the LEDs on a 6 string , I dont want any problems with these as they are my first attempt at 8's
> .


In fact, we've spot many problems using led as luminous dots (directly, I mean). The first one is that if one led dies, you're f*** because I don't think you'll want to take of the fretboard, the epoxy on which you've mold the led, and place a new one.
The second but not the least is power consumption. A Led consumes a hell of a power, so multiplied by 12 (or 14, depending on if you put 2 dots on both 12th and 24th) and you have to plug a power chord on your guitar when switching on the side dots.

So, the point (and I'm almost is what is done by every manufacturer and luthier) is to use only 1 LED (a bit more powerfull), placed in an accessible cavity (eletronic, battery, or a special one, no matter), and drive its light with optic fibre along the body and fretboard. It takes no place, it's reliable, and it's extremly cheap compare to LED (a led is between 2/5$, 1m of optic fibre is 0.1$). That's what I'm planning to do on my 8 string and on the Soloist for my buddy. I'll see how this will come out, but I've already everything plan in my head (I've a lot of things inside, should put some stuff for work, sometimes...)

Or, and I almost forgot: awesome neck, dude! But I don't like that much that ran/caparison headstock. A bit too massive.


----------



## pondman (Feb 25, 2013)

More madness...I just wasn't getting on with that neck , something about that twist gave me the creeps  so I pulled the truss rods out and the fret board and got to work on one of the back up blanks I made.








I whent for a different head shape


----------



## pondman (Feb 25, 2013)

Time for some jumbo frets.


----------



## pondman (Feb 25, 2013)

After a bit more feteling .


----------



## pondman (Feb 25, 2013)

Need to shape the neck , make a bridge ? oil or clear the body ? and wire her up.


----------



## nutsock (Feb 25, 2013)

looking good!love your designs


----------



## Necromagnon (Feb 26, 2013)

pondman said:


>


That piece of padouk (I guess?) on the headstock is THE classy touch.


----------



## Faine (Mar 2, 2013)

Any updates???


----------



## HighPotency (Mar 2, 2013)

Damn that body must weigh like 10 lbs as it is haha


----------



## pondman (Mar 3, 2013)

Faine said:


> Any updates???


Got a set of truss rods for the neck through yesterday and decided on a Pomelle Saple f-board (I think) so after deciding what finish I want I can maybe do some work on it today but time is short just now. I'll post some pics later if I get time.



HighPotency said:


> Damn that body must weigh like 10 lbs as it is haha


You'd be suprised , its not that heavy at all .


----------



## pondman (Mar 3, 2013)

Experiment time on this one .








 I'll let you know if it works ... I'll pretend it never happened if it don't.


----------



## pondman (Mar 3, 2013)

Chinese truss rods ... I'm not best impressed but in they go after a test in the vice.




On goes the fret-board.








Got a few frets in then realised its beer time  more to follow .


----------



## skeels (Mar 3, 2013)

As always, looking good, Al!

I especially like the flying V! Flying C?


----------



## Necromagnon (Mar 4, 2013)

What's that mixture for the weird-C-shaped one? I don't know what dylon is... (and I'm too lazy to ask google for it  )

Looks good, btw!


----------



## Robrecht (Mar 4, 2013)

Necromagnon said:


> What's that mixture for the weird-C-shaped one? I don't know what dylon is... (and I'm too lazy to ask google for it  )
> 
> Looks good, btw!



I've heard of it. As far as I can remember, it's a kind of textile dye that you put through the washing machine together with the clothing you want to colour. Curious to see the result!

Both guitars are looking more fantastic with every picture.


----------



## Necromagnon (Mar 4, 2013)

Robrecht said:


> I've heard of it. As far as I can remember, it's a kind of textile dye that you put through the washing machine together with the clothing you want to colour. Curious to see the result!


Oh, ok. I'd be very curious too! And I think that guitars don't matter what kind of stain you use, everything works... A fellow on the french forum stained is LP like top with red wine...


----------



## pondman (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks for the comments . Robrecht is right it is clothes dye.
I'm not actually trying to dye the Wenge , I want to fill the grain with a red effect like on the Gibson Voodoo (which is actually waxed).
I've mixed some fine natural grain filler, some red Dylon clothes dye and mentholated spirits and heated it all up very slowly and tried to force it into the grain.
I'll let you know how it goes when I sand it back.

BTW I tried wax crayons but didn't like the finish , it looked a bit weak.


----------



## Necromagnon (Mar 5, 2013)

I'll be interested to see the result, while I think you'll be a bit far from the Voodoo finish. Ash and wenge have clearly different grain and take stain very differently. But having the pores filled with red dye might be very nice in reflection with a nice laquer on it...


----------



## pondman (Mar 6, 2013)

Had a few minutes to shape the neck tonight.


----------



## Necromagnon (Mar 7, 2013)

It's a bit square, no? Looks like the trapezoidal Toone neck, with the edges rounded.
Also the neck looks very wide. That's a monster!


----------



## pondman (Mar 12, 2013)

Its freezing and snowing again over here so I cant go to work  so into the garage I go.
It worked out around £85 to buy a Hipshot 8 bridge from the US with post , shipping , VAT + handling charges so I had a go at making a couple from an off-cut from an RSJ girder left over from a job I did last year.




A real bastard to cut 




Marked out and drilled . I tilted it back while the drill was still running in the hole so that there is a groove towards the neck side of the body.




Got a good quote from a local metal finishers for chroming one and powder-coating the other and bought some saddles of the Bay.Should have these back next week.




Dramatic change to this one with the dye and the home made red grain filler on the back was a success .


----------



## pondman (May 18, 2013)

Well i finally got one done after making tons of stupid mistakes and putting things right again time after time. Lesson learned is if I don't really have the time just leave it alone .





















[URL=http://s129.photobucket.com/


----------



## pondman (May 18, 2013)




----------



## Robrecht (May 18, 2013)

AMAZING! I love how it turned out. WANT!


----------



## pondman (May 18, 2013)

Specs to follow.


----------



## WiseSplinter (May 18, 2013)

Wow.. so that turned out well!
Very nice man, well done.


----------



## Necromagnon (May 18, 2013)

Dude, one thing: please, never show us your builds when you have time...


----------



## jtm45 (May 18, 2013)

Looks great man!
What finish did you use on the body and the neck ? Is it Tung Oil or something ?


----------



## muffinbutton (May 18, 2013)

Well add that to my list of finishes I'm going to have to build another guitar to do. unless.... would that work on basswood?


----------



## AwDeOh (May 19, 2013)

....ing hell, that came out of nowhere.

VERY nice dude. Any chance of some closeups of the bridge you built? That really caught my eye.


----------



## Jacobine (May 19, 2013)

sexy sexy


----------



## Hollowway (May 19, 2013)

Wow, that looks great! It was fun to see it develop over the last few months, too.


----------



## pondman (May 19, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up folks.



jtm45 said:


> Looks great man!
> What finish did you use on the body and the neck ? Is it Tung Oil or something ?


Yes , lots of coats of Tru-Oil then a light sanding on the body and a final thin coat to dull the sheen.



VERY nice dude. Any chance of some closeups of the bridge you built? That really caught my eye.[/QUOTE]

Cheers, I'll try and get some more pics later.


----------



## BlackMastodon (May 19, 2013)

Really love how they turned out! They look awesome, especially love the purpleheart grain filler on the darker one.


----------



## pondman (May 19, 2013)

Thanks for the comments . As I mentioned earlier I rushed and forced myself to finish this one when I really didn't have the time and made some absolutely stupid mistakes that I spent more time on putting right. I actually dropped the body on the concrete garage floor when it was finished and ready to go . It caused some serious damage and I raised it in the air ready to smash it against the wall just as my gf walked in with a nice cold beer (phew  !!).

Specs.
---------
Wenge rear body with Purple Heart and laminate center stripe.
Unknown timber body top.Its some kind of multi laminate veneer that I got from a furniture salesman who brings back weird and wonderfull timber samples back from the far East (its very light and open grained).
Body dyed with Tulip Red fabric dye.

Walnut , Mahogany and Maple neck with walnut head-stock plate and Mahogany,Wenge,Padauk and Purple heart binding.
Purple Heart fret-board.
Double 2 way truss-rods.
Recessed truss rod cover.
27" scale length.


Wilkinson tuners , Graphite nut , home made bridge with roller saddles , 6100 Jumbo frets , custom Wenge knobs.

Carvin active 800DC pickups.

Tru Oil finish.
Rear body finished with red home made grain filler.


Hoping to have the other 8 string finished soon.


----------



## pondman (May 19, 2013)

muffinbutton said:


> Well add that to my list of finishes I'm going to have to build another guitar to do. unless.... would that work on basswood?



It should do but the deeper the grain the more prominent it will be.
Choose your color and mix some paste.
DYLON


----------



## CD1221 (May 19, 2013)

That is a bloody great looking guitar. Awesome work, salute!


----------



## Robrecht (May 19, 2013)

pondman said:


> I raised it in the air ready to smash it against the wall just as my gf walked in with a nice cold beer (phew  !!).



Nabokov was carrying the manuscript for his masterpiece Lolita to the incinerator when his wife Vera stopped him.  Same shit right here.


----------



## muffinbutton (May 19, 2013)

pondman said:


> It should do but the deeper the grain the more prominent it will be.
> Choose your color and mix some paste.
> DYLON



I'll go with what you did. It looks badass. Would it also work on the neck? I believe that's maple.


----------



## pondman (May 19, 2013)

Robrecht said:


> Nabokov was carrying the manuscript for his masterpiece Lolita to the incinerator when his wife Vera stopped him.  Same shit right here.






muffinbutton said:


> I'll go with what you did. It looks badass. Would it also work on the neck? I believe that's maple.



You'd be better using something with a more open grain for the neck if you want it to pop.
The recipe mix is some fine natural grain filler ( I found that Rustins was the best , it takes longer to set so gives a longer working time, some red Dylon (or whatever color you want) clothes dye , mentholated spirits and a drop of boiled Linseed oil .

Boil some hot water and add your Dylon to the intensity you want and mix it really well then let it settle a while then drain the crystal like crud from the dye and add 50% mentholated spirit .
Mix the hot dye mix with some Rustins grain filler but only enough to make a thick paste .
Add a few drops of Linseed Oil and start forcing the mix into the grain with a stiff squeegee. Don't try to rub of too much excess or you'll pull the filler out of the grain.
Leave it well alone for around 3 days the carefully sand the excess off . 

It took me ages to get this right but the mix I just described worked perfectly.


----------



## muffinbutton (May 19, 2013)

pondman said:


> You'd be better using something with a more open grain for the neck if you want it to pop.
> The recipe mix is some fine natural grain filler ( I found that Rustins was the best , it takes longer to set so gives a longer working time, some red Dylon (or whatever color you want) clothes dye , mentholated spirits and a drop of boiled Linseed oil .
> 
> Boil some hot water and add your Dylon to the intensity you want and mix it really well then let it settle a while then drain the crystal like crud from the dye and add 50% mentholated spirit .
> ...



Got it. And then just stain the rest black? And + 1 on close ups of the bridges.


----------



## pondman (May 19, 2013)

muffinbutton said:


> Got it. And then just stain the rest black? And + 1 on close ups of the bridges.



No , you'll need a dark timber to get the effect.


----------



## muffinbutton (May 19, 2013)

Hmmm, maybe I'll do that with black dye and then do some kind of white trans or something.


----------



## Necromagnon (May 19, 2013)

muffinbutton said:


> some kind of white trans


Go check in Brazil if you want some white trans... 



(and feel free to pick some brazilian mdf while you're there)


----------



## Empryrean (May 19, 2013)

Words cannot express this strange lump in my pants.


----------



## muffinbutton (May 19, 2013)

Necromagnon said:


> Go check in Brazil if you want some white trans...
> 
> 
> 
> (and feel free to pick some brazilian mdf while you're there)



brazilian MDF is the shit. I can't afford it though.


----------



## pondman (May 22, 2013)

AwDeOh said:


> ....ing hell, that came out of nowhere.
> 
> VERY nice dude. Any chance of some closeups of the bridge you built? That really caught my eye.







Pretty simple construction and just added roller saddles. It cost me around £17 ( $25) in all including powder-coat and saddles.


----------



## AwDeOh (May 22, 2013)

Hell, that was worth it. Do you know someone at a powder-coating company, or is that just how little it costs these days?


----------



## pondman (May 22, 2013)

I just called in at a local metal finishers unannounced and asked for a price for chrome on one bridge and powder on the other . He said it wont be much so just call back in a week . When I went back he said just give me a tenner (£10) and also said it would have been the same price if I'd have taken 10 or more bridges.

I'm busy building up a stash of metal parts when I have time


----------



## pondman (May 30, 2013)

Quick progress report . This is how the other 8 (neck through) is going).



I just love that fret-board


----------



## muffinbutton (Jun 5, 2013)

Would mahogany work for that finish I was asking about?


----------



## Necromagnon (Jun 6, 2013)

A bit too reddish for me, but damn that looks good...


----------



## pondman (Jun 6, 2013)

muffinbutton said:


> Would mahogany work for that finish I was asking about?


It should do . The more open the grain the better it will look.
Ash,Wenge,Walnut etc are a good bet.


----------



## pondman (Jun 6, 2013)

Necromagnon said:


> A bit too reddish for me, but damn that looks good...



Its Orange


----------



## muffinbutton (Jun 6, 2013)

pondman said:


> It should do . The more open the grain the better it will look.
> Ash,Wenge,Walnut etc are a good bet.



Alright thanks man!


----------



## pondman (Aug 15, 2013)

I pulled this one out today after falling out with it a while ago. The metal finishers put the wrong finish on the trem and I dropped a set of clamps on the back of it while it was on my bench  The pic is terrible so apologies for that.



Made another bridge and fixed the back so its back on track , the white stuff in the sound holes is tissue to protect it while I finish the body.


----------



## pondman (Aug 15, 2013)

These are slightly better.


----------



## craigny (Aug 16, 2013)

The last one and this are just superb!!! Outstanding work good sir!!!


----------



## AwDeOh (Aug 16, 2013)

Looking tasty as hell man, that fretboard is awesome!

Are those truss rod end cavities going to leave enough room to get the allen key in there and be able to turn it?


----------



## pondman (Sep 13, 2013)

Had a Tru Oil twiddle with this today . Too many unfinished guitars knocking about in this house so its time to get em finished.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 13, 2013)

*drool*


----------



## pondman (Sep 13, 2013)

AwDeOh said:


> Looking tasty as hell man, that fretboard is awesome!
> 
> Are those truss rod end cavities going to leave enough room to get the allen key in there and be able to turn it?



Yeah no probs.


----------



## skeels (Sep 13, 2013)

Looove that neck!


----------



## craigny (Sep 14, 2013)

Love it.


----------



## pondman (Feb 27, 2014)

Time to get this one finished.


----------



## Eliguy666 (Feb 27, 2014)

Any luck finding out what the headstock wood is? Because it's glorious.


----------



## pondman (Feb 28, 2014)

Eliguy666 said:


> Any luck finding out what the headstock wood is? Because it's glorious.


Yeah , it was a free sample that a supplier gave me. Its a man made laminate from China. They never ordered any pieces in because the cost was crazy and the piece I got was only a foot square. I think I've got a few thinned head-plate size pieces left over if you want one.


----------



## Neilzord (Feb 28, 2014)

Are the walls of your house now completely replaced with awesome custom guitars? 

Yet more awesome work, Some great axes! The neck on the through neck... Just stunning!


----------



## TrashJuice (Feb 28, 2014)

Dat fretboard. HNNNGGGGG.


----------



## pondman (Mar 1, 2014)

Neilzord said:


> Are the walls of your house now completely replaced with awesome custom guitars?
> 
> Yet more awesome work, Some great axes! The neck on the through neck... Just stunning!


Its getting that way


----------



## Eliguy666 (Mar 1, 2014)

I know that you're opposed to starting a business, but I bet a lot of people would want to buy your used guitars. Maybe eBaying off the ones you're less attached to isn't a bad idea.


----------



## Sonofthe7thSign (Mar 1, 2014)

oooooohwee dat mower!!! lolz.


----------



## Primitive Guitarist (Mar 2, 2014)

Dayum that headstock. some nice looking wood


----------



## pondman (Jun 11, 2014)

I tried to sort out the mess and chaos in my office tonight and moved a couple of empty cases to find this. How the hell did I forget about it ?  On closer inspection it just needs wiring as far as I can see.
I need to book into some kind of rehab center


----------



## Alikingravi (Jun 12, 2014)

Loving that body and headstock! ooooooooo!


----------



## bvdrummer (Jun 12, 2014)

Wow I envy your skills. These are truly awesome!


----------

